# I suck at the Vegas round



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Shooting a 300 with five spot indoor target is so much more fullfilling than trying to keep my 20 yard pin on those stinking little yellow bullseye triangle targets. 
I know I can shoot, but shooting vegas round in the FS hunter-class is very difficult for me. I know some Hunter-class shooters that can do it, but I don't think my vision is good enough to allow me to do it. 293 is my best attempt. 
Humbled I am!
You young bucks enjoy those young eyes. 
I commend all you successful vegas shooters.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Shooting a 300 with five spot indoor target is so much more fullfilling than trying to keep my 20 yard pin on those stinking little yellow bullseye triangle targets.
> I know I can shoot, but shooting vegas round in the FS hunter-class is very difficult for me. I know some Hunter-class shooters that can do it, but I don't think my vision is good enough to allow me to do it. 293 is my best attempt.
> Humbled I am!
> You young bucks enjoy those young eyes.
> I commend all you successful vegas shooters.



That's funny. I too struggle with this venue......but.....it is all between our ears that is the problem. Take your head out of the game and you WILL do better.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

One word





FREESTYLE


:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> One word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the sermon my son preaches


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> That's funny. I too struggle with this venue......but.....it is all between our ears that is the problem. Take your head out of the game and you WILL do better.


 I will not give up. I will try this with earnest practice and see what happens.

I have shot fewer than a dozen of these rounds so time is what I need to put in I'm sure.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Sounds like the sermon my son preaches


There is a valid reason for that.... Hitting the 10 ring takes a good shot PERIOD..... But shooting freestyle allows you to see and lets you relax and focous on the shot without wondering if your holding where you need to be...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> There is a valid reason for that.... Hitting the 10 ring takes a good shot PERIOD..... But shooting freestyle allows you to see and lets you relax and focous on the shot without wondering if your holding where you need to be...


 As a Bench rest Rifle shooter, I know exactly what you mean. I am just an Old HC shooter that is resisting the Dark-side. :wink:

This could be the year I convert. We'll see.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Sounds like the sermon my son preaches


Your son is a wise man you should listen:wink:



X Hunter said:


> There is a valid reason for that.... Hitting the 10 ring takes a good shot PERIOD..... But shooting freestyle allows you to see and lets you relax and focous on the shot without wondering if your holding where you need to be...


X Hunter is right just because your in Freestyle doesn't mean it's an easy ride you still have to execute good shots and it still requires total concentration but it does allow you to relax a little more and concentrate more on the shot than worrying where your holding. Seeing is believing literally.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> As a Bench rest Rifle shooter, I know exactly what you mean. I am just an Old HC shooter that is resisting the Dark-side. :wink:
> 
> This could be the year I convert. We'll see.


The dark side is where it at......Hell we have Apples on the dark side too:tongue::wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you mean the known distance 20yd stuff ISNT easy?:mg:

there are still some of us who prefer a challenge:BangHeadf skill that does not require an element of guessing and blame for bad shots. i'm one of em 


:tongue::set1_pot::icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2: :devil:





Matrix said:


> Your son is a wise man you should listen:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> X Hunter is right just because your in Freestyle doesn't mean it's an easy ride you still have to execute good shots and it still requires total concentration but it does allow you to relax a little more and concentrate more on the shot than worrying where your holding. Seeing is believing literally.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How many Xs do you shoot an a 5 spot? The 10 ring is about the same size of a 5 spot x ring  So if your not shooting a high X count the likely hood of you shooting a 300 on a Vegas face is slim to none. If you are....then it's just a matter of getting comfy shooting the face


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

for some reason the baby x forces me to maintain my focus more on the x than on the 5spot.

there's a lot of real estate on the 5spot's x ring and you get a little more tolerant of the not quite so good shots. when you get to the vegas face, you still have that 'X' mentality, and you're forced to concentrate more and accept nothing less than a strong shot.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> How many Xs do you shoot an a 5 spot? The 10 ring is about the same size of a 5 spot x ring  So if your not shooting a high X count the likely hood of you shooting a 300 on a Vegas face is slim to none. If you are....then it's just a matter of getting comfy shooting the face


 My best x count on the 5 spot is 54,
The last 2 5 spot 300 scores I shot were 48x's & 44x's. Not very good.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> My best x count on the 5 spot is 54,
> The last 2 5 spot 300 scores I shot were 48x's & 44x's. Not very good.


If your shooting in the mid 40s then yoiur 293 Vegas round is about right...it's actually better then your 44X round :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If your shooting in the mid 40s then yoiur 293 Vegas round is about right...it's actually better then your 44X round :wink:


Like I said, "I suck at the Vegas Round" :wink:

As I get older I find that my standards/expectations are higher than my ability at times. 
But I will keep at it .


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

change your short term goal. instead of trying to shoot a 300/450/600 each time, look more towards improving upon your last round by 1 point or by one X. going in with the mentality of perfect NOW, perfect ALWAYS can lead to frustration and bad habits, both physical and mental.

are you capable? yes, just dont expect to jump from 293 to 300 overnight.




mag41vance said:


> Like I said, "I suck at the Vegas Round" :wink:
> 
> As I get older I find that my standards/expectations are higher than my ability at times.
> But I will keep at it .


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I struggled with the different face for a bit.....Using a truespot lens and centering circles within circles helped me big time. With a pin I just stare at the center of the spot....the eye will line it up. However....my biggest jump in score on the vegas face was with short distance practice. When I was shooting alot, I would set up at 5 feet and shoot round after round until I shot clean....after a clean round I would move back a few feet and do it again....If I failed to shoot clean at the new distance I would move back to the previous distance and do it again. Once hitting consistently clean at 10 yards, I moved back to 20 and it was creepy how much better holding on the vegas face was...Even when I would use a sight tunnel and could not see the X, it was better.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Very good suggestions. I will test the waters and see how it works. Getting a good practice routine will be the key for me.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I started a thread on ARchery Forum on shooting a 300 Vegas round. 
Hope this helps. 

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=29900


----------

